# Autónomo payments gone up



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

For those wishing to explore setting up as self employed the autónomo payments have increased to €300.77. Obviously the start up discounts apply but that’s were we are when discount period over. Remember that €300 has to be paid regardless of what you earn in the month


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> For those wishing to explore setting up as self employed the autónomo payments have increased to €300.77. Obviously the start up discounts apply but that’s were we are when discount period over. Remember that €300 has to be paid regardless of what you earn in the month


 Whaaat?? I thought they were going down!
Megsmum, please provide link now, before I have the heart attack that this news is going to give me!:rant:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

In my head I've been paying 300€ for ages... I just round it up from the 280-odd that it has been.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> In my head I've been paying 300€ for ages... I just round it up from the 280-odd that it has been.


Well you're a sensible lady...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Not always....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Actually, mine has already gone up, apparently it came in in August, but it's only gone up 4€ to 278,88€, cheap at half the price!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, mine has already gone up, apparently it came in in August, but it's only gone up 4€ to 278,88€, cheap at half the price!


Mine went up yesterday. Might be my age or something. But they took 300.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I’m told it all changes January 2019

Changes to Autónomo Payments | Costa Tropical Gazette News





> Here’s how it will work:
> 
> Earning less than 10,302 euros (minimum salary or SMI) per annum your monthly S.S. payment will be 50 euros.
> Between SMI and 30,000 per annum, your monthly quota will be 278 euros.
> ...



Fingers crossed


https://www.eleconomista.es/gestion...os-para-autonomos-tendra-su-fin-en-2019-.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I’m told it all changes January 2019
> 
> Changes to Autónomo Payments | Costa Tropical Gazette News
> 
> ...


 So what happened in August 2018?
https://infoautonomos.eleconomista.es/blog/sube-la-cuota-de-autonomos/


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So what happened in August 2018?
> https://infoautonomos.eleconomista.es/blog/sube-la-cuota-de-autonomos/


Well, although I’m reasonably good at reading Spanish. All those calculations left me cold.

My understanding for the beginning of 2018 was simply that you can now go Baja three times a year and it doesn’t have to be a whole month it can be part month. Also new rules benifitting maternity pay plus when you reach pensionable age you are not forced between working and your pension


I’ve not read anything about payments going down in 2018


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Well, although I’m reasonably good at reading Spanish. All those calculations left me cold.
> 
> My understanding for the beginning of 2018 was simply that you can now go Baja three times a year and it doesn’t have to be a whole month it can be part month. Also new rules benifitting maternity pay plus when you reach pensionable age you are not forced between working and your pension
> 
> ...


According to those calculations, if you're billing 1000€ a month, the basic payment is just short of 300€. 


It's 29.9% of income.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> According to those calculations, if you're billing 1000€ a month, the basic payment is just short of 300€.
> 
> 
> It's 29.9% of income.


Which is odd because I bill approx 400 pm !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Presumably the 2018 changes were in last year's budget and the 2019 ones are in this year's budget - which still hasn't been approved?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes that’s what I thought. The new stuff is supposed to start January. I’ve contacted my gestor as has my boss for some clarification. I suspect it’ll be like healthcare a drip down effect


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Yes that’s what I thought. The new stuff is supposed to start January. I’ve contacted my gestor as has my boss for some clarification. I suspect it’ll be like healthcare a drip down effect


Why do you have a boss? I thought you were not suppose to work for 1 company or person under this scheme - they should hire you as an employee.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

growurown said:


> Why do you have a boss? I thought you were not suppose to work for 1 company or person under this scheme - they should hire you as an employee.


Figure of speech in Megsmum's case.

She bills a language academy but also does other work.

I used to do the same. I worked for myself, but also gave classes in an academy & billed them.

The owner of the academy was my 'boss' when I was there.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Figure of speech in Megsmum's case.
> 
> She bills a language academy but also does other work.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I am also registered in another role so have the academy, private students, and two estate agents that I work for. Therein actually have three bosses, who I work for whilst retaining my autónomo status....... and to think I came here to retire:hippie:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Which is odd because I bill approx 400 pm !


nothing, sorry


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> nothing, sorry


Think like most things if it’s a Thursday in June and the weather is shining 

As you can see, I took that job with the agents and already earning! Start back at the academy tomorrow plus I’ve got a further six students locally, but I’m not sure I want to take the all on. Two are siblings one is 6 the other is 9. Not easy to teach them in one class!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

> Between SMI and 30,000 per annum, your monthly quota will be 278 euros.


This is as crazy as it was before.

Where I live 10k a year is subsistence level and 30k a year is second home and new car every few years.

So someone bumping along the bottom of the range has about 550€ a month left after the payment.

So assuming the cheapest flat rental here (300€). This person would have *250€ a month* for food, utilties, local taxes etc possibly for a whole family.

Meanwhile the person earning just below 30k (and those who creatively account to this figure) has *1,600 a month* (assuming 25% income tax on the 30k) after the 278€ payment.

Not a very progresive tax is it?

And the reason they've done this? Because the majority of autonomos in Spain are earning near the lower part of the range and if they put in a band at 10k to 15k with a reduced payment the government would see a huge drop in income.

My prediction is that next year a lot of automonos previously earning 10-15k will be submitting accounts showing an income of 9,999€.


----------

